# How do you know if your auto-headlights are on?



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

This may sound silly, but I haven't been able to figure out how to tell if my auto-headlights are on in those conditions when it's not obvious. I find myself looking for the reflection of my headlights in the bumper on the car ahead of me as I pull up behind them at a light.

Next to the headlight switch, there's a small round object that looks too small to be an led indicator. I'm not sure what it is, and I could find no mention of it in the owner's manual.

Am I missing something?

Alex


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't have auto lights (seems like a lame idea to me anyhow) but shouldn't the dash light up and the OBC and radio go dim just like when you turn the lights on manually?

As for the 'round object,' I'm debating whether I should bother answering that or not...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Kaz said:


> I don't have auto lights (seems like a lame idea to me anyhow) but shouldn't the dash light up and the OBC and radio go dim just like when you turn the lights on manually?
> 
> As for the 'round object,' I'm debating whether I should bother answering that or not...


I'm talking about during lighting conditions that are not obvious that the dash lights are on. And the "round thing" is about the size of a ballpoint pen tip, just a small hole to the right of the headlamp switch that looked like there might be an LED in it. If it is a headlamp indicator, then it's not working, cause it's never lit. :dunno:

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Turn down the dash lights a LOT, and then the radio info will dim when the lights are on. As well as the ODO/OBD readout.

That is what we do in the Jeep with auto headlights.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> I'm talking about during lighting conditions that are not obvious that the dash lights are on. And the "round thing" is about the size of a ballpoint pen tip, just a small hole to the right of the headlamp switch that looked like there might be an LED in it. If it is a headlamp indicator, then it's not working, cause it's never lit. :dunno:
> 
> Alex


I don't have auto lights, but I've driven a loaner with it.
It should not turn lights on in a condition when you can't tell if the dash lights are on or not. It turns them on, for example, when going from the bright outside into a garage. You sure can tell if the dash lights are on.
That round thing is a light sensor and is supposed to make your dash lights even more obvious when they are on in daylight.
I'd say, if you can't tell by your dash lights, head lights are not on or you adjusted the intensity of your dash lights too low.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

There is a green LED that comes on when the switch is in the Auto setting and lights are on. The LED is located next to the automatic lights symbol.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> I don't have auto lights (seems like a lame idea to me anyhow) but shouldn't the dash light up and the OBC and radio go dim just like when you turn the lights on manually?
> 
> As for the 'round object,' I'm debating whether I should bother answering that or not...


Automatic headlights are an option that sounds lame... until you have them.

Much like rain-sensing wipers, it is now an option that I miss if I don't have them.

P.S. - Another great option is self-dimming mirrors!


----------



## tejenkins (Feb 4, 2003)

The "little round thing" is a sensor that adjusts the brightness of the OBC and radio display. Cover it with your finger for several seconds and you will see those dim.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

I've noticed that my auto headlights are, IMO, too sensitive and remain on even when it is quite bright in the morning. I've asked the SA if that can be adjusted but he says no...oh, well, I've read it CAN be adjusted but didn't want to push the issue. I can tell when they're on as there's a red glow around the gauges.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

albtsang said:


> There is a green LED that comes on when the switch is in the Auto setting and lights are on. The LED is located next to the automatic lights symbol.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Why not just turn them on/off manually... :dunno:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> Why not just turn them on/off manually... :dunno:


The convenience of auto-headlights is mainly appreciated when you're driving during the day. For example, if you go through a tunnel or the lower deck of a long bridge, a lot of people leave their headlights off (despite the "turn on headlights" sign at the entrance), and when exiting the tunnel/bridge, a lot of people leave their headlights on (despite the "check headlights" sign at the exit). It's also nice for twilight conditions when you might think lighting conditions are still sufficient but it's probably safer for you to have headlights on (for pedestrians or other drivers). Humans aren't good at accurately detecting gradient changes.

Obviously this isn't a big deal, but why not have them?

Actually, I was with my friend a couple weeks ago who also drives a car with auto-headlights, and it was having transmission issues so we borrowed his parents' car which didn't have them, and we pulled out of this gas station in a well-lit area, and he was already kind of frazzled (long story), and after making a left turn, a cop pulls him over to tell him about this California law... something about requiring headlights on after sunset.


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

Auto headlights should be standard on any bmw. I had them on my Pontiac grand am and got so totally spoiled by them that I would not consider buying any car without them. Oh, you can tell when they are on because the dash lights are definitly illuminated.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> This may sound silly, but I haven't been able to figure out how to tell if my auto-headlights are on in those conditions when it's not obvious. I find myself looking for the reflection of my headlights in the bumper on the car ahead of me as I pull up behind them at a light.
> 
> Next to the headlight switch, there's a small round object that looks too small to be an led indicator. I'm not sure what it is, and I could find no mention of it in the owner's manual.
> 
> ...


You could try manually turning on your headlights and seeing if there's any change from before.


----------



## Epi330 (Feb 28, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> The convenience of auto-headlights are mainly appreciated when you're driving during the day. For example, if you go through a tunnel or the lower deck of a long bridge, a lot of people leave their headlights off (despite the "turn on headlights" sign at the entrance), and when exiting the tunnel/bridge, a lot of people leave their headlights on (despite the "check headlights" sign at the exit). It's also nice for twilight conditions when you might think lighting conditions are still sufficient but it's probably safer for you to have headlights on (for pedestrians or other drivers). Humans aren't good at accurately detecting gradient changes.
> 
> Obviously this isn't a big deal, but why not have them?


Well, you can also tell us about the convenience of auto transmission, but for some reasons many people around there prefer to change gears by themselves. :neener:

I personally don't see any problem to switch headlights on/off manually when I enter tunnel/underpass/garage. The less automatics for me, the better... and the only thing I hate in my car is auto climate control - but, unfortunately, it's not even an option .


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Epi330 said:


> The less automatics for me, the better...


 You mean "fewer."

A lot of people around here seem to have this philosophy, and I really just don't understand it. If the gizmos are no-maintenance, and work well (they are, and do), then what's not to like?

:dunno:

I love my auto-wipers, auto-lights, and auto-climate control. They all work flawlessly, and are wonderful conveniences.


----------



## Epi330 (Feb 28, 2004)

Plaz said:


> You mean "fewer."
> 
> A lot of people around here seem to have this philosophy, and I really just don't understand it. If the gizmos are no-maintenance, and work well (they are, and do), then what's not to like?
> 
> ...


Yes, I meant "fewer" - sorry, English is not my native language, so I make silly mistakes sometimes 

Anyway, if some gizmo works "flawlessly" (i.e. exactly as I want it to work) - it's Ok with me. But the problem with all auto-something is that these things do not know what I want from them - I have to explain that somehow... instead of just telling them what to do. The latter is much more convenient for me. 

Well, probably, this is not actually applicable to auto-headlights (which do have manual on/off switch)... but I still don't like the idea to delegate the decision to the dumb machine - I do believe that my judgement is better that one of the light sensor.

Just trying to explain what I feel. It is definitely very personal, and looks like different people feel differently about this. I'm software engineer, so I don't trust any computer/automation at all.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

JetBlack330i said:


> I'd say, if you can't tell by your dash lights, head lights are not on or you adjusted the intensity of your dash lights too low.


This is probably one of the main reasons I miss having an indicator telling me that my auto headlights are on. I'm not thrilled with the uber-intensity of the dash lighting, especially how poorly coordinated the AC/radio lighting is with the gauge lighting, so I have my dash lighting set at the lowest possible intensity. Works fine for me when it's dark at night, but the gauge lighting isn't bright enough for me to see that they're really on when it's just turning to dusk....

Alex


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i have auto-lights in the infiniti and i find it to be just annoying and not very helpful. sometimes it turns on/off when it's too bright and sometimes when it's too dark.


----------



## The RedShift (Dec 31, 2002)

This is really simple to see if your lights are on. Flick on high beams and if the high beam indicator comes on, your lights are on. If not...?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

The RedShift said:


> This is really simple to see if your lights are on. Flick on high beams and if the high beam indicator comes on, your lights are on. If not...?


I'll try that tomorrow, but IIRC flicking the high beams turns on the high beams and indicator regardless of whether or not my headlights are on.

Alex


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Epi330 said:


> Well, you can also tell us about the convenience of auto transmission, but for some reasons many people around there prefer to change gears by themselves. :neener:
> 
> I personally don't see any problem to switch headlights on/off manually when I enter tunnel/underpass/garage. The less automatics for me, the better... and the only thing I hate in my car is auto climate control - but, unfortunately, it's not even an option .


I don't find turning the headlights on and off to be more fun and get me more involved in _driving_ than a manual transmission does.

Again, the main benefit of auto-headlights, I think, is for safety for people outside your car. You may not need the headlights for yourself to see the road, but it may be dark enough outside that it would help other drivers and pedestrians if you had your lights on. A light sensor is objective. Your eyes are subjective. As far as safety goes, auto-headlights make up for most people's judgement. Perhaps you are good about turning your headlights on and then off, but I doubt you are 100% vigilant everyday, and you know most people are not as careful as you probably are.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> I don't find turning the headlights on and off to be more fun and get me more involved in _driving_ than a manual transmission does.
> 
> Again, the main benefit of auto-headlights, I think, is for safety for people outside your car. You may not need the headlights for yourself to see the road, but it may be dark enough outside that it would help other drivers and pedestrians if you had your lights on. A light sensor is objective. Your eyes are subjective. As far as safety goes, auto-headlights make up for most people's judgement. Perhaps you are good about turning your headlights on and then off, but I doubt you are 100% vigilant everyday, and you know most people are not as careful as you probably are.


Agreed.

Also most auto headlights turn on (or can be set to turn on) when the wipers are on. This is avery good safety feature, as well as being the law in many states.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also most auto headlights turn on (or can be set to turn on) when the wipers are on. This is avery good safety feature, as well as being the law in many states.


I've noticed that mine don't turn on every time i've got the wipers going. Is this something that can be coded by the dealer?


----------



## The RedShift (Dec 31, 2002)

dlloyd1975 said:


> I've noticed that mine don't turn on every time i've got the wipers going. Is this something that can be coded by the dealer?


If you read your manual it will tell you that the auto headlight and auto wipers work together. So if you have auto wipers activated and they start to wipe frequently the headlights will then turn on even if it not dark. Just turning on the wipers does nothing.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

The one concern I have about auto headlights is that they don't come on when its foggy / hazy, but bright outside... My wife's car has them, and she drives off and never thinks about whether she can be seen, versus her being able to see... On top of that, her car is silver and tends to disappear in hazy / foggy conditions... I always turn the lights on manually when I drive it, if conditions are such that I want to make sure that I am being seen... (My wife even has the daytime running lights turned off on her car... :tsk: )


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

The RedShift said:


> If you read your manual it will tell you that the auto headlight and auto wipers work together. So if you have auto wipers activated and they start to wipe frequently the headlights will then turn on even if it not dark. Just turning on the wipers does nothing.


Huh. I must have missed that in the manual.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Salvator said:


> The one concern I have about auto headlights is that they don't come on when its foggy / hazy, but bright outside... My wife's car has them, and she drives off and never thinks about whether she can be seen, versus her being able to see... On top of that, her car is silver and tends to disappear in hazy / foggy conditions... I always turn the lights on manually when I drive it, if conditions are such that I want to make sure that I am being seen... (My wife even has the daytime running lights turned off on her car... :tsk: )


Well, I'd agree that's something that can be improved, but shouldn't you turn on your foglights if it's hazy/foggy out anyway? That kinda fixes the problem, because you know your fogs won't turn on by themselves. So when you go to turn on the fogs and you see they aren't turning on, you'll realize you have to make sure your headlights are on first.

Maybe not the best fix, but anyway...


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

swchang said:


> Well, I'd agree that's something that can be improved, but shouldn't you turn on your foglights if it's hazy/foggy out anyway? That kinda fixes the problem, because you know your fogs won't turn on by themselves. So when you go to turn on the fogs and you see they aren't turning on, you'll realize you have to make sure your headlights are on first.
> 
> Maybe not the best fix, but anyway...


Yes... that's what I do.. But my wife likes that fact that she doesn't have to touch anything so much, that she won't do that either... the auto-headlights are her favorite feature on the whole car, whereas I can see much more value in the auto-wipers, personally... Oh well, I have tried to en-light-en (sorry!  ) her, but she refuses to listen to reason... :dunno:


----------



## joea9146 (Jul 16, 2003)

If you are not sure rather than flipping on the Highbeams you can try the foglights
they will only come on when the headlights are on. After you see the indicator for the foglights turn them off.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Salvator said:


> Yes... that's what I do.. But my wife likes that fact that she doesn't have to touch anything so much, that she won't do that either... the auto-headlights are her favorite feature on the whole car, whereas I can see much more value in the auto-wipers, personally... Oh well, I have tried to en-light-en (sorry!  ) her, but she refuses to listen to reason... :dunno:


Very punny. 

I actually am not as big a fan of the auto-wipers as I used to be. It doesn't seem to wipe fast enough, and I hate that it won't sense the rain so that I have to switch it off and back on anyway. Not very automatic to me if I have to turn it on and continually adjust the sensitivity settings every time it rains... :thumbdwn:


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

swchang said:


> Very punny.
> 
> I actually am not as big a fan of the auto-wipers as I used to be. It doesn't seem to wipe fast enough, and I hate that it won't sense the rain so that I have to switch it off and back on anyway. Not very automatic to me if I have to turn it on and continually adjust the sensitivity settings every time it rains... :thumbdwn:


Contrary to the term "automatic wipers", it should really be "automatic intermittent wipers". The auto sensor is supposed to replace the manually controlled intermittent speed of the wipers, and not to automatically turn on when it starts to rain, as is usually the misconception. It's a safety issue as you wouldn't want the wipers to come on in situations as when going through a carwash. In all honesty, I am just as happy with the manually controlled intermittent speeds.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

How do you know when the auto lights are on? That was one of the first things I had to figure when I got the car. There doesn't seem to be a straightforward way to do that - it's true that if it's bright outside you cannot tell if the dashboard controls are lit. And switching them off and back on just to see if there's a difference kind of defeats the purpose. So I found a workaround - I noticed the moonroof switch has a red shade when lit (clearly noticeable even in a bright daylight); now every time I'd like to check, I look up to it. Don't know if that will work for you - it's just what I do

I personally find that auto-headlights are one of the best convinience features - so much so that I would consider them near the top of the list when looking at a car. Of course I'm a lazy a$$ :bigpimp: but now I can totally ignore the fact that headlights exist; get in the car and drive regardless of whether it's light or dark, getting dark while driving, getting in a tunnel and so on and so forth - the car takes care of everything

The only time when that doesn't work very well is when I'm driving through a certain semi-tunel right off the Holland Tunnel going to Route 1 - it has a rapid sequence of dark spots and bright daylight and sometimes the car turns the headlights on and off 4-5 times before I'm out of there. I saw some people say that the headlights are not sensitive enough and don't switch off very fast; with me it's the other way around - I'd prefer if they stayed on for at least a minute each time after going on. I think it depends on how bright the light actually is - if it's a bright sunny day the lights get very sensitive, but if it's somewhat dim - they stay on longer.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> This is probably one of the main reasons I miss having an indicator telling me that my auto headlights are on. I'm not thrilled with the uber-intensity of the dash lighting, especially how poorly coordinated the AC/radio lighting is with the gauge lighting, so I have my dash lighting set at the lowest possible intensity. Works fine for me when it's dark at night, but the gauge lighting isn't bright enough for me to see that they're really on when it's just turning to dusk....
> 
> Alex


Since when any car has indicator headlight? I haven't seen any car that has such a indicator. I know there is a indicator for highbeam and fog light, but for normal low beam, I don't think I have ever seen one.

eel


----------



## suzer (Jan 4, 2002)

st_o_p said:


> I noticed the moonroof switch has a red shade when lit (clearly noticeable even in a bright daylight); now every time I'd like to check, I look up to it. Don't know if that will work for you - it's just what I do.


In my X5, if I look back, I can see the tiny light in the door handle area of the passenger seat behind me - it is illuminated if the headlights are on. You have to be in front of those little lights, so looking at the driver or passenger front seats doesn't work as well.


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

st_o_p said:
 

> How do you know when the auto lights are on? That was one of the first things I had to figure when I got the car. There doesn't seem to be a straightforward way to do that - it's true that if it's bright outside you cannot tell if the dashboard controls are lit. And switching them off and back on just to see if there's a difference kind of defeats the purpose. So I found a workaround - I noticed the moonroof switch has a red shade when lit (clearly noticeable even in a bright daylight); now every time I'd like to check, I look up to it. Don't know if that will work for you - it's just what I do
> 
> I personally find that auto-headlights are one of the best convinience features - so much so that I would consider them near the top of the list when looking at a car. Of course I'm a lazy a$$ :bigpimp: but now I can totally ignore the fact that headlights exist; get in the car and drive regardless of whether it's light or dark, getting dark while driving, getting in a tunnel and so on and so forth - the car takes care of everything
> 
> The only time when that doesn't work very well is when I'm driving through a certain semi-tunel right off the Holland Tunnel going to Route 1 - it has a rapid sequence of dark spots and bright daylight and sometimes the car turns the headlights on and off 4-5 times before I'm out of there. I saw some people say that the headlights are not sensitive enough and don't switch off very fast; with me it's the other way around - I'd prefer if they stayed on for at least a minute each time after going on. I think it depends on how bright the light actually is - if it's a bright sunny day the lights get very sensitive, but if it's somewhat dim - they stay on longer.


 am i missing something? it really isn't as difficult as all that, there's a little led window next to the headlights switch that turns on when the headlights are on, and it's off when the headlights are off...


----------



## tejenkins (Feb 4, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> Since when any car has indicator headlight? I haven't seen any car that has such a indicator. I know there is a indicator for highbeam and fog light, but for normal low beam, I don't think I have ever seen one.
> 
> eel


Many Audi's do. Nice green headlight icon lights up in the middle of the tach or speedo.


----------



## tejenkins (Feb 4, 2003)

anon said:


> am i missing something? it really isn't as difficult as all that, there's a little led window next to the headlights switch that turns on when the headlights are on, and it's off when the headlights are off...


No little red window on my 2003 325i.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

AndDown said:


> Contrary to the term "automatic wipers", it should really be "automatic intermittent wipers". The auto sensor is supposed to replace the manually controlled intermittent speed of the wipers, and not to automatically turn on when it starts to rain, as is usually the misconception. It's a safety issue as you wouldn't want the wipers to come on in situations as when going through a carwash. In all honesty, I am just as happy with the manually controlled intermittent speeds.


It's not so much a misconception as misinformation from BMW. The simple term "rain-sensing wiper" certainly leads one to believe it should automatically turn on when it starts to rain. To avoid unwanted activation, you can always set the wiper stalk to the "stationary" position. Once it's set to the "intermittent" position, I believe it should be activated automatically. The current system requires that you re-activate it every time you re-start the car.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

eelnoraa said:


> Since when any car has indicator headlight? I haven't seen any car that has such a indicator. I know there is a indicator for highbeam and fog light, but for normal low beam, I don't think I have ever seen one.
> 
> eel


My Lincoln has an indicator, small green led next to the autolamp switch that tells you whether the lights are activated or not.

Alex


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

anon said:


> am i missing something? it really isn't as difficult as all that, there's a little led window next to the headlights switch that turns on when the headlights are on, and it's off when the headlights are off...


This is confusing. Several of you say you have this "led window" next to the headlight switch, that is on when the headlights are on. I see a small led-like opening, but it is never on, and some of you have said this is a sensor of some sort. At first, I thought maybe it was an autolamp on indicator that wasn't working properly. And the manual makes no mention of it. :dunno:

Alex


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> This is confusing. Several of you say you have this "led window" next to the headlight switch, that is on when the headlights are on. I see a small led-like opening, but it is never on, and some of you have said this is a sensor of some sort. At first, I thought maybe it was an autolamp on indicator that wasn't working properly. And the manual makes no mention of it. :dunno:
> 
> Alex


 I checked mine yesterday. That little opening does not light up. It looks more like a sensor.


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> This is confusing. Several of you say you have this "led window" next to the headlight switch, that is on when the headlights are on. I see a small led-like opening, but it is never on, and some of you have said this is a sensor of some sort. At first, I thought maybe it was an autolamp on indicator that wasn't working properly. And the manual makes no mention of it. :dunno:
> 
> Alex


 my 2004 330ci manual says:

Automatic headlamp control
When the switch is set to this position, the system automatically activates and cancels the low beams in response to changes in ambient light - in tunnels, at dusk, etc. - and in the event of rain and snow. If the low-beam headlamps are on, the LED next to the symbol lights up.

are you telling me the 2004 330i and M3 doesn't have this?


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

anon said:


> my 2004 330ci manual says:
> 
> Automatic headlamp control
> When the switch is set to this position, the system automatically activates and cancels the low beams in response to changes in ambient light - in tunnels, at dusk, etc. - and in the event of rain and snow. If the low-beam headlamps are on, the LED next to the symbol lights up.
> ...


 actually i downloaded the manuals for the 2004 330i and M3 and sure enough, no LED indicator, I wonder why they would use a different lamp module than the 330 ci... ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

On a somewhat related note, why do adaptive headlights only work when your lights are in the auto position? Wouldn't it be a desired feature to have your lights be adaptive when you have your lights on in the normal position?

(and is there an LED for that too? :dunno: )


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

alee said:


> On a somewhat related note, why do adaptive headlights only work when your lights are in the auto position? Wouldn't it be a desired feature to have your lights be adaptive when you have your lights on in the normal position?


Do you mean adaptive as in turning right and left, or just the self-levelling feature?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

daihard said:


> Do you mean adaptive as in turning right and left, or just the self-levelling feature?


 Left and right.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

alee said:


> Left and right.


That sounds strange. I don't have adaptive lights myself, but I would expect them to work whether or not the light switch is in "auto" position. What does the manual say?


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

anon said:


> actually i downloaded the manuals for the 2004 330i and M3 and sure enough, no LED indicator, I wonder why they would use a different lamp module than the 330 ci... ?


Maybe the ci's got that along with the adaptive headlights as part of the mid-year face-lift last year. Sedans didn't get any


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> Maybe I'm trolling this thread, but there is something about automation I don't like. Auto head light is one of them. I like mine manually operated. When I want them I turn them on, and I want them off, I turn them off. It's that simple.


You can choose to turn on/off your lights manually. The "automatic" control is just one more position on the light dial.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Auto headlights on


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't have that green LED indicator in my 2004 M3.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Me neither - must not be a NA option.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Do you guys have the Adaptive Headlights ?


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Do you guys have the Adaptive Headlights ?


Nope, not available as an option for my MY. Anyway, knowing or not knowing if the headlights are on has never been a concern of mine as I already have the daytime driving lights activated.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

AndDown said:


> Nope, not available as an option for my MY. Anyway, knowing or not knowing if the headlights are on has never been a concern of mine as I already have the daytime driving lights activated.


I am trying to figure out whether the cars with Adaptive Headlights get the green LED or not.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

i don't have this LED  . I dont have adaptive headlight. Mine was made in April last year.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Auto headlights on


hey you have two fog light switches. I have only one... :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

yamato said:


> hey you have two fog light switches. I have only one... :dunno:


One is for the rear foglights, which is not available on the US versions.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't have adaptive headlamps either. They're not available for the M3 yet.


----------

